

Top 100 Advertisers Shifted $1 Billion To the Web Last Year At The Expense Of TV And Newspapers - ajbatac
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/23/top-100-advertisers-shifted-1-billion-to-the-web-last-year-at-the-expense-of-tv-and-newspapers/

======
Readmore
Okay we get it, newspapers are dying, ads are moving to the web. It seems like
Techcrunch doesn't have much to write about lately so they just keep coming up
with ways to say the same thing, over and over.

